# Nokia 5230 oder 5530?



## magic 007 (6. März 2010)

*Nokia 5230 oder 5530?*​ ​hallo,  
​ ich habe vor mit in nächster zeit ein Touchscreen Handy zu kaufen.
 Dabei bin ich auf die 5000er reihe von nokia gestoßen. Da mein äuserstes  Budget 200€ ist, hatte ich das 5230 und5530 in der näheren auswahl.
 jetzt meine frage:
 Welches der beiden HAndys würdet  ihr mir empfehlen? 
 Würdet ihr mir ein anders Handy (von  einem anderen Hersteller, ich bi für alle offen=D) empfehlen?
 ich bin für alle antworten dankbar!

mfg

 magic 007​
​


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. März 2010)

Schau mal bei Amazon vorbei dort gibt es das Samsung F480i für unschlagbare 166€!!

Hier der link!  Samsung SGH-F480i ice silver Smartphone: Amazon.de: Elektronik


Und schau dir den UVP an!


----------



## fuddles (6. März 2010)

Jaja er und sein F480 nun 

Das F480 ist nicht schlecht. Kriegt man aber auch billiger als in Amazon.

@magic
Wenn du Wert legst auf ein gutes Betriebssystem dann bist du mit dem Nokia 5230 oder 5530 gut bedient. Sind beides Symbian S40 Geräte.

Das F480 hat ein properitäres Betriebssystem. Da läßt sich kein Programm nachinstallieren. Für Symbian gibts millionen Anwendungen !
Kamera ist beim F480 sehr gut, bei den Nokias kannste die Kamerafunktion vergessen, ist Müll. Der Touchscreen ist bei allen 3 ganz gut. Preislich gesehen würde ich dir zum Nokia 5230 oder zum 5230 von Samsung ( ja beide sind 5230er ) raten.

Alternativ schau mal nach HTC Google G1 oder HTC Tattoe. Das liegt so in der Preisklasse 200 ( Tipp : In der Bucht gibts die Dinger oft unter Neupreis, von Leuten die die Neu zu Vertragsverlängerung bekommen haben aber nicht nutzen wollen ) Diese haben ein excellentes Betriebssystem, das sich wie beim Iphone erweitern läßt.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (6. März 2010)

Das F480i ist mein erstes Touch Handy! Sofern das N95 nicht als Smartphone durchgeht ist das F480i auch mein erstes Smartphone! 

Wie schon in meinem Thread geschrieben ist das Nokia eben aus Plastik aber es liegt sehr gut in der Hand und ist sehr Kompakt!

Edit: Mit Samsung S5230 meinst wohl das!? http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-Touchs...black-Smartphone/dp/B0029YZ758/ref=pd_cp_ce_1


----------



## fuddles (6. März 2010)

Das F480 ist zweifellos sehr gut verarbeitet  Dein N95 galt mal als Primus der Smartphones wohingegen das F480 nie als Smartphone deklariert wurde.

Ja meine das Samsung Star.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. März 2010)

Ist das F480 nicht die abgespeckte version des i900 Omnia??


----------



## fuddles (7. März 2010)

Nein.
Das Omnia hat ein völlig anderes Betriebssystem ( Windows Mobile 6.1 ). Nur die Oberfläche ist die selbe ( TouchWiz )


----------



## AMD64X2-User (7. März 2010)

Ahja ok! Ich denke ich hab mit dem F480i nix falsch gemacht! Dafür dass ich bisher nur ein W302 oder wahlweise ein N95 hatte!


----------



## magic 007 (7. März 2010)

DA ich schon wert auf einige Erweiterungen lege, lass ich die finger vom f480.
DAs 5530 und 5230 lassen sich ja erweitern, weswegen ich eines der beiden nehmnen werde(oder jmd hier kennt ein anderes touchscreen handy bis 200€ das sich erweitern lässt).
Hat hier vielleicht jmd erfahrung mit einem der beiden oder hatte es schon mal bei einem bekannten gesehen?


----------



## Iceananas (7. März 2010)

Wichtig ist, wenn du unterwegs surfen willst, dann nimm das 5230, 5530 hat kein UMTS und ohne macht dir das Surfen bestimmt kein Spaß.

Sonst fallen mir als gute Handys in dem Preisbereich nur noch diese beiden ein:

Samsung S8000 Jet rose-black : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online (aus P/L-Sicht ein Knaller)
Samsung SGH-i8510 8GB : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online


----------



## magic 007 (7. März 2010)

da ich keine i-flat fürs handy habe(und unterwegs auch nicht surfe) brauche ich kein UMTS!
Aber kann das 5230 besser als das 5530 sein und auch noch viel billger?
wurde da an der verarbeitung gespart oder wie wurde das realisiert?


----------



## fuddles (7. März 2010)

Ja bischen billigere Materialien. 
Wie ich oben schon geschrieben hab schau dir mal das Google / T-Mobile / HTC G1 an.


----------



## magic 007 (8. März 2010)

wäre das 5230 dann für mich die bessere wahl oder würde das 5530 mehr sinn machen (weil ich bin noch schüler und dann kann des auch mal was "abbekommen").
Wie gesagt ichlege keinen wwerd auf schnelles i-net.
Ich benötige ausschlieslich ein guts OS und einen guten MP3 Player sowie einen gut funktionierenden Touchscreen!

Ihr könnt auch zukünftige Handys einnplanen da ich bis nach Ostern Zeit habe!

SChonmal vielen dank für eure jetzigen und zukünftigen Antworten.
magic007


----------



## Iceananas (8. März 2010)

magic 007 schrieb:


> wäre das 5230 dann für mich die bessere wahl oder würde das 5530 mehr sinn machen (weil ich bin noch schüler und dann kann des auch mal was "abbekommen").
> Wie gesagt ichlege keinen wwerd auf schnelles i-net.
> Ich benötige ausschlieslich ein guts OS und einen guten MP3 Player sowie einen gut funktionierenden Touchscreen!
> 
> Ihr könnt auch zukünftige Handys einnplanen da ich bis nach Ostern Zeit habe!



Also bei den Sachen, die dir wichtig sind, trifft eigentlich nur der gute MP3 Player zu. Das OS ist nicht sehr berauschend, halt ziemlich eingeschränkt, aber in der Preisklasse gibt es kaum was anderes. Der Touchscreen ist auch eher naja. Aber wie gesagt, außer das bereits genannte S8000 ist das nächstbeste Handy ist erst im 300€-Bereich zu finden, was dir ja bestimmt zu viel ist.


----------



## magic 007 (9. März 2010)

währe denn das 5800 besser?
des würde mit schmerzen in mein budget passen (230€)
würde sich denn der aufpreis lohnen?
Ich hab mich etwas erkundigt und da symbian soll ja gar nicht schlecht sein !?
mfg


----------



## Bang0o (9. März 2010)

wenn du kein schnelles internet brauchst, wozu dann ein 5800? das 5230/5530 hat das gleiche os, ergo den gleichen (recht guten) player. ich geh auch davon aus das nokia nicht zigtausend entwicklungsgelder in einen neuen touchscreen investiert hat. daher ist auch der selbe touchscreen wie beim 5800 dabei. bei dem muss man halt etwas fester drücken, er hat mich aber noch nicht im stich gelassen. ich würde, wenn es das sparschein hergibt, eher zum 5530 greifen. macht mir einen robusteren und kompakteren eindruck. ausserdem bekommste da gleich eine 4gb soeicherkarte und ein ordentliches headset dazu.


----------



## magic 007 (9. März 2010)

ok d.h dass das 5800 nur ein schnelleres i-net im gegensatzt zum 5530 hat !?


----------



## fuddles (12. März 2010)

Das 5800 hat auch einen GPS Empfänger, also Onboard Navi ( Offline so wie ein Standalone Navi ) . Funzt zb. mit Route66 oder Garmin Mobile oder einfach das vorinstallierte Nokia Maps nutzen.


----------



## magic 007 (12. März 2010)

da ich kein GPS und Highs peed internet brauche kann ich also getrost zum 5530 greifen?


----------



## Kami84 (12. März 2010)

Ja wenn du wirklich Nokia nimmst bleib beim 5230. Sonst guck dich noch mal bei LG oder Sony Ericsson um ob du da noch was passendes findest.


----------



## magic 007 (12. März 2010)

Also ich bin für alle marken offen=D
Aber ich habe mich kurz umgschaut und aber kein touchscreen handy für unter 200€ gefunden das mich anspricht, wenn ihr vorschläge habt dann wäre ich dankbar!

warum würdest du mir jetzt vom 5530 abraten und das 5230 nehmen?
mfg


----------



## Iceananas (13. März 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Das 5800 hat auch einen GPS Empfänger, also Onboard Navi ( Offline so wie ein Standalone Navi ) . Funzt zb. mit Route66 oder Garmin Mobile oder einfach das vorinstallierte Nokia Maps nutzen.



Die kostenlose Navi ist nix als ein Marketing Gag, wer ein Handy mit GPS-Empfänger hat, weiß, dass auch bei geringster Unterbrechung der Sichtkontakt sofort der GPS Signal unterbricht. Außerdem ist der 5800 so schwach, dass Navi auch kein Spaß mehr macht.

Mobiles Internet ist der einzige Argument beim 5800 gegenüber 5230/5530, wer das nicht braucht, braucht auch kein 5800.


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

das 5800 ist aber sonst auch nicht schlecht
nur der prozessor könnte nen bischen leitungsfähiger sein
binn aber ganz zufrieden damit


----------



## magic 007 (13. März 2010)

wie lange hast du des schon???
würdest du es wieder kaufen ?


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

Ich hab das jetzt seit Juli 2009. Und ob ich es wieder kaufen würde: In der Preisklasse (mittlerweile ist es ja schon für ca. 225€ zu haben) finde ich es ein gute Gerät. Das einzige, was mich etwas stört ist, dass es halt wie gesagt etwas stärkere Hardware haben könnte. Aber das 5530 und das 5230 haben bestimmt eine schwächere. Und wenn man bessere Hardware haben möchte, muss man halt mehr Geld ausgeben. 
Schön ist auch der für die Preisklasse große Bildschirm (3.2 Zoll, 8,1cm), wie ihn auch das 5230 hat. Daher würde ich dir auch nicht das 5530 empfehlen, das das nur einen 7.4 cm Bildschirm hat. Eine stärke liegt denke ich bei der Musik. Da ist das 5800 echt gut finde ich. Also ich würde mir das 5800 wieder kaufen (außer wenn ich Geld genug für das N97 oder vor allem für das N900 hätte). In der Preisklasse ist es finde ich preiswert. Was du machst ist natürlich dir überlassen. 
Eine Sache wäre noch zu sagen: Auf jedenfall muss du dich an die Bedienung (egal was du fürn Touch Handy nimmst) erst gewönen. Aber wie stark man drücken muss und so bekommt man eigendlich schnell raus.


----------



## magic 007 (13. März 2010)

da ich viel wert auf musik lege und auch einen grosen screen will,  werde ich noch einmal in den media markt gehen und mir das handy anschauen und mich dann final entscheiden , aber ich tendiere sehr stark zum 5800, vielen dank gür die hilfe=D


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

kein Problem
selbst anschauen (und vielleich ausprobieren wenns geht) ist sowieso nie verkehrt


----------

